# Kritische Wassertemperaturen für Koi?



## geecebird (14. Mai 2008)

Ola,

ich lese in der letzten Zeit hier im Forum oft von Fischkrankheiten, die nun nach dem Winter und den doch sehr warmen Temperaturen häufiger auftauchen und teilweise auch Koi sterben lassen. Ich lese dieses immer mit Bedauern und natürlich auch mit ein weinig Angst um unsere Lieblinge. 

Bei dem warmen Wetter in den letzten Tagen und der doch recht intensiven Sonneneinstrahlung bleibt eine Erwärmung der Wassertemperatur nicht aus. Wir haben zum Beispiel an der Wasseroberfläche rund 25°C. Nun fragen wir uns aktuell, ob es eine kritische Wassertemperatur für Koi gibt und welche diese wäre. Hat hier jemand Erfahrungswerte? Liege ich mit der Vermutung richtig, dass je höher die Temperatur, destor wahrscheinlicher ein Parasitenbefall?


----------



## velos (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kritische Wassertemperaturen für Koi?*

Hallo Sven,

ich denke nach dem letzten Winter hatten wir bei 8-10 Grad über Wochen im Teich so eine kritische Phase. Die Parasieten vermehrten sich prächtig, die Koi fingen an aktiv zu werden und zu fressen, wobei das Immunnsystem im Keller blieb. Viele Koiteichbesitzer überspringen diese kritische Phase durch aufheizen und halten auf ca.15°C. Wenn man so hört u. liest hatten die Koi-Doc`s in diesem Frühjahr mächtig zu tun. Ab 26 Grad beginnt wieder eine neue Phase, bei der man mit Fütterung, Sauerstoff usw. aufpassen muss.
Rainer schreibt bestimmt was


----------



## geecebird (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kritische Wassertemperaturen für Koi?*

Jo, ich warte mal, bis Rainer was schreibt. 

Herr Rainer, übernehmen Sie ;o)


----------



## geecebird (17. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kritische Wassertemperaturen für Koi?*

Huhu, hat denn hier keiner Informationen?


----------



## juergen-b (17. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kritische Wassertemperaturen für Koi?*

hy sven,



> ich lese in der letzten Zeit hier im Forum oft von Fischkrankheiten, die nun nach dem Winter und den doch sehr warmen Temperaturen häufiger auftauchen und teilweise auch Koi sterben lassen. Ich lese dieses immer mit Bedauern und natürlich auch mit ein weinig Angst um unsere Lieblinge.



den einen teil hat peter schon geschrieben und der andere teil ist ganz einfach fische, die über winter wegen falscher strategie des teichbesitzers, ihr letztes quentchen enegie abgaben und im frühjahr dann abklappen.

1. über winter sollte der filter durchlaufen (sparflamme reicht)
2. fische sollten über winter gefüttert werden (sparflamme reicht)
3. wassertemp. sollte nicht unter 4° gehen, kurzzeitig geht auch ein quentchen weniger.
4. auch im winter sollte frischwasser keine mangelware sein.

und schon klappt es auch mit dem frühjahr 

und weil es zuviele teichbesitzer gibt, die eh alles besser wissen und ja alles schon jahrelang machen und auf so einen quatsch (1-4) eh verzichten können ............ genau deshalb ist das geheule jedes frühjahr das gleiche toll


----------



## toschbaer (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kritische Wassertemperaturen für Koi?*

Hallo Sven,
die kritischen Temperaturen für Koi liegen bei ca. 10° -18°C,
weil die __ Parasiten sich schon gut vermehren, aber die Koi erst in Schwung (Stoffwechsel) kommen.
Ab 18°C, wenn die Koi einen guten Stoffwechel haben, erst dann können sie auch normalerweise gutes Futter richtig aufnehmen= verwerten! Mit diesen höheren Temreraturen vermehrt sich dann auch die Fähigkeit der Koi zum Abschleimen der Parasiten, die dadurch kaum noch Chancen haben 
Es gibt aber noch viele weitere Parameter bei der Koihaltung, z.B. Wasserwerte, Aufbau des Teiches usw.

Aber sonst hat Jürgen naturnah  schon ganz Recht!

LG
Friedhelm


----------



## juergen-b (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kritische Wassertemperaturen für Koi?*

hy friedhelm,



> Aber sonst hat Jürgen naturnah  schon ganz Recht!



hat der große lachende smily dazwischen einen tieferen sinn ?

.......... was genau würdest du als NICHT NATURNAH hier noch mit einbinden ?


----------



## toschbaer (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kritische Wassertemperaturen für Koi?*

Nabend Jürgen,
nicht pöse werden  

aber ich finde die Kombination 

Teichart: Koi Teich und  naturnah nicht gerade trefflich!!!

LG
Friedhelm


----------



## juergen-b (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kritische Wassertemperaturen für Koi?*

hy friedhelm,



> Teichart: Koi Teich und naturnah nicht gerade trefflich!!!



ich schon ....... aber was solls  

wer einen reinen koiteich kennt, sollte es dann aber schon verstehen und dann liegt auch noch jede menge freiraum zwischen "naturnah" und "naturteich"

aber gerne nehme ich vorschläge, für eine konkretere bezeichnung entgegen

und pöse ...........nöööööööööööööööö


----------



## geecebird (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kritische Wassertemperaturen für Koi?*

Friedhelm/Jürgen,

jetzt streitet Euch doch bitte nicht über ein einziges Wort ;o) 

Erst einmal besten Dank für Eure Antworten. Ich selber bin nicht von Problemen betroffen, mich interessierte das Thema nur aufgrund der vielen Beiträge der letzten Wochen. Ich denke, dass ich nun ein wenig Fachwissen mitnehmen kann, so dass ich auch für den nächsten Frühling noch besser vorbereitet bin.


----------

